# Steelhead poacher convicted



## stevenj (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.chroniclet.com/2008/03/27/man-fined-for-poaching-trout


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Im glad they are cracking down on these bozos.


----------



## HBJ (Mar 27, 2008)

Glad they cought him. If you cant catch the fish right dont catch it.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

I still think that ODOW should forfeit a poachers fishing privilege for a year or two besides the fines and fishing licenses should be displayed like in Pa. on the vest, shirt or hat.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Pleased to this bust and fine. 
With hunting season over and too early for the commercial netters to be out, there will be intense enforcement on individual fishermen until after the walleye spawn and Spring steelhead runs. I hope that the same effort will be made in watching/enforcing/ticketing and substantially fining the commercial netters as that season gets underway. 
I am not complaining or finding fault with the ODNR as they have done their best in the past regarding the netters, but the fines and latitude regarding over limit levied in the past by some of the local Court Judges has been a real joke.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

he was keeping our fish we could be catching! dangit! glad hes got to pay


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

corndawg said:


> I still think that ODOW should forfeit a poachers fishing privilege for a year or two besides the fines and fishing licenses should be displayed like in Pa. on the vest, shirt or hat.


The only problem is that someone with that kind of mentality will either fish unlicensed or fish private water (sort of a like a drunk driver whose driver's license was suspended). I feel they should confiscate every bit of gear in a poacher's possession when caught & donate it to a group benefiting kids or the disabled.
Mike


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

when i was at the rock one of the local foreigners that fish the dock area had 2 steelhead lying on shore and was still fishing ? i left a half hour later but he did not catch one before i left? i wonder what he would have done if he had caught one ,and it died?


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

ohiotuber said:


> The only problem is that someone with that kind of mentality will either fish unlicensed or fish private water (sort of a like a drunk driver whose driver's license was suspended). I feel they should confiscate every bit of gear in a poacher's possession when caught & donate it to a group benefiting kids or the disabled.
> Mike


Mike I am with on this one, In CO when you busted without a license or over limit you were fined and all related equipment taken. I believe it was either sold at auction and monies put into the DOW fund or donated. We all should have 1-800-762-2437 (poacher) on speed dial. I am glad to here about this one,

SHorty is there a resource I can check on about the commercial netters, I am curious even though I dont fish the lake's up that way. Thanks.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

good...

SenenX thanks your for the 800 number... i have it stored in my cell now!


Frank


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

fishon said:


> good...
> 
> SenenX thanks your for the 800 number... i have it stored in my cell now!
> 
> ...


stored in my cell too


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

sevenx said:


> We all should have 1-800-762-2437 (poacher) on speed dial.


Yes we should. Dont be afraid to use it either. Game Wardens cant be everywhere at once. They nead our eyes to help them. People who dont go by the rules gives all who are associated a bad mark.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

ohiotuber said:


> The only problem is that someone with that kind of mentality will either fish unlicensed or fish private water (sort of a like a drunk driver whose driver's license was suspended). *I feel they should confiscate every bit of gear in a poacher's possession* when caught & donate it to a group benefiting kids or the disabled.
> Mike


It's my understanding that DNR has the right to confiscate any and all gear used in poaching, from rod and reel all the way up to boat and trailer. If this is in fact true, than I don't believe I have ever seen it done, and I have seen MANY poachers get busted. Over the past few years I have fished the Maumee River walleye run heavily where DNR is out in full force and watch us all like hawks. Poachers of all sorts are busted everyday out there, but all that I have seen taken away are their fish and money.

John


----------



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

There is this guy that i allways see at some of the hole i fish doing the same **** when i said something to him he got a little upset. So now he will keep two but if he gets a nother one that i geuss he likes more he will throw a dead steelies in the water to keep the other one what a Dick


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Didn't somebody post awhile back about some guys on Erie getting busted for double bagging eyes, If memory serves I think the lost everything including there truck and boat. Anyone remember this one. S


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Odnr waited for the boat to be loaded on the trailer so they could take everything, and I believe it was three guys total with around 150 eyes for two days last spring. I am pretty sure they got it back after court sentancing but probably not after some hefty impound fines. Poaching is a huge problem so it is important that we all police each other. Keeping that number handy is important and those guys usually make it out pretty quick.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

How desperate do you have to be for food to keep 6 steelhead?
Yeuuch. Unless you're using them to shingle a roof, what are you
gonna do with 'em?


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

they are great smoked


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

sevenx said:


> We all should have 1-800-762-2437 (poacher) on speed dial.


Just put it on my cell too. Thanks S
My Dad was not a fisherman, but he took us. Dad always said that the FIRST & MOST IMPORTANT thing you learn about ANY sport are the rules & courtesies. About fishing, he said..."Mikey, make it better for YOUR kids." I have always tried to live by that.....Dad died in '73 & I still miss him....A LOT!
Mike


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

r they the same gay dudes in that video netting the steelhead?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No. Different case.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

that guy was fishing the Avon power plant TODAY.YES HE WAS FISHING THE POWER PLANT THIS MORNING.HEY GAME WARDEN YOU READING THIS.The plain dealer story did not mention if his license was revoked, but would that stop a poacher?


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

I heard he got caught selling the steel yesterday at that park after the fine


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

i ASSUMED he would have his license suspended for poaching, that was not the case though. Oh yeah his fine was lowered from what was in the paper ,I don't know to what.Hope this guy doesn't have a boat!!% !%


----------

